
5 books worth reading this summer – Bill Gates - jedwhite
https://www.gatesnotes.com/About-Bill-Gates/Summer-Books-2018?WT.mc_id=05_21_2018_08_SummerBooks2018_BG-media_&WT.tsrc=BGmedia
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17119473](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17119473)

50+ points

